# My Threadfin Rainbows Video :)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

A pair of Threadfin Rainbow added to my Fluval Flora


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

just love the smaller rainbows! great vid, thanks for posting


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the vid! i have a good group of threadfins in one of my shrimp tanks. they are one of my favorites too. thanks for sharing! 

ps what are you feeding these tiny-mouth little guys ?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> thanks for the vid! i have a good group of threadfins in one of my shrimp tanks. they are one of my favorites too. thanks for sharing!
> 
> ps what are you feeding these tiny-mouth little guys ?


I just bought them 2 hours ago ,but I have decapsoulated brine shrimp egge for them


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

you can get frozen baby brine if you dont want to hatch brineshrimp. mine go for Hikari first bites fry food, microworms and cycplop-eeze

Jeanie should have plenty of options


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

you dont need to hatch decapsoulated brine shrimp eggs they are ready to eat


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> you dont need to hatch decapsoulated brine shrimp eggs they are ready to eat


oh i know, just saying for variety


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

and I saw them in LFS they were eating flake !


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> oh i know, just saying for variety


How long you have them , and how big they are ? do you have a picture of them?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very beautiful fish. I had never seen any, actually. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

those guys are very cool! Nice vid & the tank looks nice too!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks , they are so entertaining


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Just Beauty!
Thanks for sharing


----------

